# Right away to do cultured stone over stucco?



## ruskent

I have a client who wants me to install cultured stone on their stucco house. What is the proper way to do so?

We want to stucco the section by the secondary front door, Main section by the front door and the section of the house all the way on the right.


----------



## Brickie

ruskent said:


> I have a client who wants me to install cultured stone on their stucco house. What is the proper way to do so?
> 
> We want to stucco the section by the secondary front door, Main section by the front door and the section of the house all the way on the right.


 

Remove stucco & install cultured stone per manufacturers specs


----------



## rbsremodeling

Brickie said:


> Remove stucco & install cultured stone per manufacturers specs



Yep the old stucco should come down


----------



## Tscarborough

That is pretty much the answer, right there.


----------



## ruskent

Ok thats what I figured. Whats the best way to remove the stucco without destroying the house?


----------



## rbsremodeling

ruskent said:


> Ok thats what I figured. Whats the best way to remove the stucco without destroying the house?



Drill about 10-12 holes in the stucco. Feed some high strength fishing line through the holes loop all the lines together tie them to your bobcat and step on the gas baby:laughing:


----------



## tkle

If it isn't painted scrape any loose stucco off. Score it up a bit. Parge it with mortar with glue and thinset added to it. It ain't the "Right" way but it will work well. Try and pull the stone off after a couple days and the stucco including basecoat will come off with it before the bond breaks. Trying to remove the stucco will be a big mess and is an unnecessary risk of damage to the structure. I've even gone over paint with the mortar thinset and glue after scoring it up. It isn't "the right way" but it's time tested and it works.


----------



## Tscarborough

The only problem with that is door and window revels.


----------



## tkle

Tscarborough said:


> The only problem with that is door and window revels.


I mean besides that...You're correct.


----------



## ruskent

New stucco trim around windows/doors should deal with the reveal proablem???????????


----------



## Brickie

What about the Cultured Stone 50 Year Limited Warranty?????


----------



## cleveman

Before you do anything, read the JLC cover article from a few months ago.

Apparently, following the manufacturer's specs isn't going to get the job done. If you follow the author's recommendations, you can install it according to someone who rips out and reinstalls according to the manufacturer's AND the re-installer's specs.

I have a friend with a set of apartment buildings with the stuff installed according to the manufacturer's specs. You don't want to be around there when it rains.


----------



## Brickie

cleveman said:


> Before you do anything, read the JLC cover article from a few months ago.
> 
> Apparently, following the manufacturer's specs isn't going to get the job done. If you follow the author's recommendations, you can install it according to someone who rips out and reinstalls according to the manufacturer's AND the re-installer's specs.
> 
> I have a friend with a set of apartment buildings with the stuff installed according to the manufacturer's specs. You don't want to be around there when it rains.


 
All I know is to build it to code & manufacturers specs, I, as a contractor am off the hook on warranty issues. I take lots of pictures before, during and after construction.:thumbsup:


----------



## tcleve4911

ruskent said:


> I have a client who wants me to install cultured stone on their stucco house. What is the proper way to do so?
> 
> We want to stucco the section by the secondary front door, Main section by the front door and the section of the house all the way on the right.


Sounds like your client was watching the DIY shows on Saturday and thinks you can just stick this on the house & be done with it. 

Educate them on the details it takes to make the window & door casings work and how to flash this added layer to keep water out of their home. 

That should help you price it right. 
JMHO:thumbsup:


----------



## ruskent

tkle said:


> If it isn't painted scrape any loose stucco off. Score it up a bit. Parge it with mortar with glue and thinset added to it. It ain't the "Right" way but it will work well. Try and pull the stone off after a couple days and the stucco including basecoat will come off with it before the bond breaks. Trying to remove the stucco will be a big mess and is an unnecessary risk of damage to the structure. I've even gone over paint with the mortar thinset and glue after scoring it up. It isn't "the right way" but it's time tested and it works.


It appears to be a painted stucco. I am really not a expert on stucco. Is it possible to just staple lathe to the house, do a scratch coat, and then install the stone?


----------



## Tscarborough

It is possible that monkeys will fly out of my ass. It is not likely, however, and the chances of a successful application of cultured stone over painted stucco using that method are about on a par.

From your previous posts, Ruskent, I get the feeling that you perform quality work. Remove the stucco to sheathing and start over, paying close attention to flashing details per manufacturer recommendations.


----------



## ruskent

Tscarborough said:


> It is possible that monkeys will fly out of my ass. It is not likely, however, and the chances of a successful application of cultured stone over painted stucco using that method are about on a par.
> 
> From your previous posts, Ruskent, I get the feeling that you perform quality work. Remove the stucco to sheathing and start over, paying close attention to flashing details per manufacturer recommendations.



Tscarborough whats the best way to remove the stucco? I'd rather remove the stucco and its only 350 sq ft total. Without using the teeth on my excavator. Where is the best place to get a good overview on the flashing?


I know how to do the stone work. I just don't want to past this job up because its on a house instead of CMU wall.

I


----------



## Tscarborough

Sawzall or similar. Cut the perimeter, then beat the stucco off to sheathing.


----------



## tkle

ruskent said:


> It appears to be a painted stucco. I am really not a expert on stucco. Is it possible to just staple lathe to the house, do a scratch coat, and then install the stone?


I've gone right over paint with stone on my own property. It's been up a good ten years. On a customers house I would be leery. As Brickie implied there's a liability issue.


----------



## Tscarborough

What can be done and what should be done are distinctly different things.
What I consider acceptable at my house is a different world from what I would consider warrantable work.


----------

